# ليس ضرورياً ان تكون لطيفاً زيادة عن اللزوم..



## kalimooo (11 يناير 2010)

*ليس ضرورياً ان تكون لطيفاً زيادة عن اللزوم..*

تحاول دائما أن تفعل ما يتوقعه منك الآخرون‏,‏ وتحرص علي الا تؤذي مشاعرهم‏,‏ تسارع إلي مساعدة الأصدقاء والأقارب كلما احتاجوا إليك وتتفادي مضايقاتهم حتي لو اثاروا غضبك‏,‏ اذن أنت شخص لطيف وتحب وتحرص علي أن يصفك الناس هكذا‏.‏ومع ذلك اذا امعنت التفكير في سلوكياتك‏'‏ اللطيفة‏'‏ ستكتشف انها في كثير من الأحيان سلوكيات‏'‏ انهزامية‏'‏ كأن تقول نعم حينما كان ينبغي ان تقول لا‏,‏ أو تتظاهر بالهدوء عندما تكون غاضبا‏,‏ أوتلجأ للكذب لانك تخشي ايذاء مشاعر الاخرين‏,‏ وقد تتحمل اعباء فوق طاقاتك حتي لا تحرج شخصا عزيزا عليك‏.‏ أي أنك في سبيل الحفاظ علي التعامل معالآخرين بلطافة ترتكب العديد من الأخطاء التي قد تؤثر بطريقة سلبية علي عملك وعلاقاتك الاجتماعية‏.‏
ومن أكبر الأخطاء التي يقع فيها من يتسم باللطافة هي النزعة إلي الكمال مما يفرض ضغوطا كبيرة عليه‏,‏ ويتطلب مجهودا مضنيا منه لاثبات الذات‏,‏ والقيام بالمهام المختلفة علي اكمل وجه‏,‏ فضلا عن الارضاء الدائم للاخرين‏.‏ويجب هنا توضيح أن محاولة الوصول للكمال في حد ذاتها ليست عيبا ولكنها تصبح خطأ عندما تدفعك لوضع معايير غير واقعية لنفسك‏,‏ أو تكبدك ما لا تتحمل من مجهود او وقت او مال‏,‏ أو عندما تصبح هاجسا لدرجة تعرقل أدائك لعملك‏.‏وأول خطوة لتصحيح هذا الخطأ هو الايمان‏(‏ وليس مجرد ترديد العبارة‏)‏بأنه لا يوجد أحد كامل وتقبل نواحي القصور لديك‏.‏يأتي بعد ذلك إدراك ان الكمال ليس هو الطريق الوحيد لحيازة قبول الآخرين‏.‏
وبجانب النزعة للكمال يلخص ديوك روبنسون أخطاء أخري يقع فيها الناس اللطفاء بشكل يومي منها‏:‏
‏-‏القيام بالتزامات أكبر من طاقتك‏:‏عادة دون ان نشعر يوقعنا اللطف في مأزق‏,‏ اما ان نقول لا لشخص عزيز يطلب منا شيئا فنشعر بالانانية والذنب‏,‏ أو نحاول القيام بكل ما يطلب منا فنستنزف طاقتنا‏.‏
‏-‏عدم قول ما تريد‏:‏وربما تلجأ لذلك لأنك تعتقد أنه غير مناسب اجتماعيا‏,‏ أو لا تريد ان تظهر بمظهر الضعيف‏,‏ أو تخشي الرفض أو لا تريد أن تسبب حرجا لمن تحب‏.‏وفي كل الأحوال فان عدم الافصاح عن مشاعرك ومتطلباتك وكبت ما تريد في سبيل الآخرين سيؤدي بك الي المرض النفسي والعضوي كما قد تتبدد ملامح شخصيتك‏.‏
‏-‏كبت غضبك‏:‏المقصود هنا هو الابقاء علي هدوء الاعصاب في حين ان داخلك يغلي نتيجة استغلال الاخرين لك او ايذائهم لمشاعرك وهو ما يعتبر نوعا من التزييف والكذب علي النفس وعلي الآخرين‏.*‏والدعوة لعدم كبت غضبك لا تعني ابدا ان تثور كالبركان‏,‏* كل ما عليك ان تظهر للاخرين ان ذلك التصرف يضايقك حتي لا يكررها‏.‏
‏-‏التهرب من الحقيقة‏:‏حرصا علي ان تكون لطيفا دائما فانك كثيرا ما تتهرب من قول الحقيقة حتي لا تحرج الآخرين ولكن ذلك لا يفيدك ولا يفيدهم‏.‏ عليك قول الحقيقة بتواضع وحساسية‏.‏فعلي سبيل المثال اذا سألتك زوجتك عن رأيك في صينية البطاطس التي لم تعجبك‏,‏ لا داعي لأن تكذب وتقول إنها كانت رائعة‏,‏ ولا داعي ايضا أن تكون فظا وتقول انها كانت سيئة بل يمكنك الاجابة بأنك عادة تحب البطاطس من يدها ولكن طعمها هذة المرة كان مختلفا بعض الشئ‏.‏وهكذا تكون قد خرجت من المأزق بأقل الخسائر‏.‏


ان التخلص من الاخطاء البسيطة السابقة لا يعني اطلاقا التوقف عن ان نكون لطفاء بل فقط تساعدنا علي ترشيد المجهود الاضافي المبذول للحفاظ علي التعامل بلطف في كل الأوقات والذي كثيرا ما يأتي علي حساب اعصابنا وراحتنا‏.
‏


----------



## النهيسى (11 يناير 2010)

*

شكرا  جدا جدا أخى الغالى

موضوع  رااائع جدااا

الرب معااااكم


​*


----------



## طحبوش (11 يناير 2010)

بالفعل مرات اللطف بخلي الناس الي قدامك تحس انك ضعيف 

اللطف بكون مع ناس و ناس لان في ناس ما بيستاهلو فلذلك الواحد لازم يعاملهم بجدية متناهية و يخلي العلاقة معهن رسميات لا اكثر 

شكرا ليك الموضوع حلو كتير


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يناير 2010)

> *وقد تتحمل اعباء فوق طاقاتك حتي لا تحرج شخصا عزيزا عليك‏.‏ أي أنك في سبيل الحفاظ علي التعامل معالآخرين بلطافة ترتكب العديد من الأخطاء التي قد تؤثر بطريقة سلبية علي عملك وعلاقاتك الاجتماعية‏.‏
> ومن أكبر الأخطاء التي يقع فيها من يتسم باللطافة هي النزعة إلي الكمال مما يفرض ضغوطا كبيرة عليه‏,‏ ويتطلب مجهودا مضنيا منه لاثبات الذات‏,‏ والقيام بالمهام المختلفة علي اكمل وجه‏,‏ فضلا عن الارضاء الدائم للاخرين‏.‏ويجب هنا توضيح أن محاولة الوصول للكمال في حد ذاتها ليست عيبا ولكنها تصبح خطأ عندما تدفعك لوضع معايير غير واقعية لنفسك‏,‏ أو تكبدك ما لا تتحمل من مجهود او وقت او مال‏,‏ أو عندما تصبح هاجسا لدرجة تعرقل أدائك لعملك‏.‏وأول خطوة لتصحيح هذا الخطأ هو الايمان‏(‏ وليس مجرد ترديد العبارة‏)‏بأنه لا يوجد أحد كامل*


*فعلا كلام سليم جدا 
موضوع جميل جدا 

مرسي كليمو 

بيعطيك العافية​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل 

شكرا لكـــ
لتدم نعمة الرب عليك دايما 
تحيتي​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 يناير 2010)

*موضوع حلو كتير
ثانكس كليمو​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يناير 2010)

موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليك كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل جميل كتير كليمو 
فعلا اللطف الزايد مش حلو 
الطبيعى احلى 

ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (12 يناير 2010)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## just member (12 يناير 2010)

*شكرا اكتير لموضوعك اخي العزيز كليمو
ربنا يبارك محبتك
*​


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (13 يناير 2010)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا كليمو علي الموضوع الجميلربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2010)

*طحبوش

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------



## kalimooo (14 يناير 2010)

rgaa luswa

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (14 يناير 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع حلو كتير
> ثانكس كليمو​*


*
ثانكس لمرورك*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> موضوع جمييل
> ميرسى ليك كليمو
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع جميل جميل كتير كليمو
> فعلا اللطف الزايد مش حلو
> الطبيعى احلى
> 
> ...



ديدي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2010)

just member

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## النور الجديد (16 يناير 2010)

*سلام المسيح معك*

*أخي كليمو مشكور لسردك هذا الموضوع المهم والجميل جداااااااااااااا*

*وقد تتحمل اعباء فوق طاقاتك حتي لا تحرج شخصا عزيزا عليك‏.‏ أي أنك في سبيل الحفاظ علي التعامل معالآخرين بلطافة ترتكب العديد من الأخطاء التي قد تؤثر بطريقة سلبية علي عملك وعلاقاتك الاجتماعية‏.‏
ومن أكبر الأخطاء التي يقع فيها من يتسم باللطافة هي النزعة إلي الكمال مما يفرض ضغوطا كبيرة عليه‏,‏ ويتطلب مجهودا مضنيا منه لاثبات الذات‏,‏ والقيام بالمهام المختلفة علي اكمل وجه‏,‏ فضلا عن الارضاء الدائم للاخرين‏.‏ويجب هنا توضيح أن محاولة الوصول للكمال في حد ذاتها ليست عيبا ولكنها تصبح خطأ عندما تدفعك لوضع معايير غير واقعية لنفسك‏,‏ أو تكبدك ما لا تتحمل من مجهود او وقت او مال‏,‏ أو عندما تصبح هاجسا لدرجة تعرقل أدائك لعملك‏.‏وأول خطوة لتصحيح هذا الخطأ هو الايمان‏(‏ وليس مجرد ترديد العبارة‏)‏بأنه لا يوجد أحد كامل *

*كلام في منتهى الروعة والاهمية*

*الرب يبارك حياتك ومجهودك*​


----------



## †السريانيه† (16 يناير 2010)

طبعااا كلامك صحيح  والموضوع  روعه بصراحه
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## vetaa (16 يناير 2010)

*موضوع راااااائع جدا جدا
وبجد لسه بتكلم فى الموضوع دة النهاردة
انى بحس اللى قدامى فعلا بيستغل دة

شكرا ليك
واجمد تقيييم
*


----------



## christin (16 يناير 2010)

_*موضوع رائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## عادل نسيم (16 يناير 2010)

*أخي كليمو*
*موضوع لطيف منك أن تقدمه لنا بهذا الأسلوب السلس الجميل*


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2010)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> *رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*



الرووووووووووعة مرورك الجميل

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2010)

روزي

مرورك نور اختي

الرب يباك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2010)

النور

الجمال في حضورك

والروعة في ردودك

جزيل شكر الك


----------



## mero_engel (19 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع فعلا كليمو 
تسلم الايادي
ربنا يبارك مجهودك​


----------



## white rose (19 يناير 2010)

*فعلا كليمو صحيح ما ذكرت
*
*ان التخلص من الاخطاء البسيطة السابقة لا يعني اطلاقا التوقف عن ان نكون لطفاء بل فقط تساعدنا علي ترشيد المجهود الاضافي المبذول للحفاظ علي التعامل بلطف في كل الأوقات والذي كثيرا ما يأتي علي حساب اعصابنا وراحتنا‏.*

*موضوع رائع جدا

الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2010)

†السريانيه†

الجمال في حضورك

والروعة في ردودك

جزيل شكر الك


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2010)

> *ومن أكبر الأخطاء التي يقع فيها من يتسم باللطافة هي النزعة إلي الكمال مما يفرض ضغوطا كبيرة عليه‏,‏ ويتطلب مجهودا مضنيا منه لاثبات الذات‏,‏ والقيام بالمهام المختلفة علي اكمل وجه‏,‏ فضلا عن الارضاء الدائم للاخرين‏.‏ويجب هنا توضيح أن محاولة الوصول للكمال في حد ذاتها ليست عيبا ولكنها تصبح خطأ عندما تدفعك لوضع معايير غير واقعية لنفسك‏,‏ أو تكبدك ما لا تتحمل من مجهود او وقت او مال‏,‏ أو عندما تصبح هاجسا لدرجة تعرقل أدائك لعملك‏.‏وأول خطوة لتصحيح هذا الخطأ هو الايمان‏(‏ وليس مجرد ترديد العبارة‏)‏بأنه لا يوجد أحد كامل وتقبل نواحي القصور لديك‏.‏يأتي بعد ذلك إدراك ان الكمال ليس هو الطريق الوحيد لحيازة قبول الآخرين‏.‏​*



*نقطه فى منتهى الاهميه ان يظل الانسان حريص على ان يرضى جميع من حوله على حساب نفسه وحقوقها عليه فيصل فى وقت من الاوقات لمرحلة عدم القدره على مزيد من العطاء وللاسف وقتها لن يتذكر احد عطاءه من قبل وفقط سيتهمونه بالتقصير 
ميرررسى يا كليمووو موضوع فى منتهى الجمال
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## اني بل (22 يناير 2010)

اللطف في بعض الاحيان قد يفهم بطريقة خاطئة فأفضل أن أكون في الأوقات التي يحتاج بها اللطف وفي اوقات اللطف يحسب ضعف على كل حلو الوسطية في الحياة شكرا" اخي كليمو


----------



## ارووجة (22 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *موضوع راااااائع جدا جدا
> وبجد لسه بتكلم فى الموضوع دة النهاردة
> انى بحس اللى قدامى فعلا بيستغل دة
> 
> ...




نادراً ما اراك خارج الصور

حتة وحدة تقييم 

ماشي اردلهالك..بالفرح

قصدي قريباً

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *أخي كليمو*
> *موضوع لطيف منك أن تقدمه لنا بهذا الأسلوب السلس الجميل*





اخي عادل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2010)

ميرووووووو

الجمال في حضورك

والروعة في ردودك

جزيل شكر الك


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2010)

وايت روز

الجمال في حضورك

والروعة في ردودك

جزيل شكر الك


----------



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *نقطه فى منتهى الاهميه ان يظل الانسان حريص على ان يرضى جميع من حوله على حساب نفسه وحقوقها عليه فيصل فى وقت من الاوقات لمرحلة عدم القدره على مزيد من العطاء وللاسف وقتها لن يتذكر احد عطاءه من قبل وفقط سيتهمونه بالتقصير
> ميرررسى يا كليمووو موضوع فى منتهى الجمال
> ربنا يباركك*




كلام سليم يا دونااااا.

مشكورة لردك المميز

سلام المسيح بقلبك..


----------



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2010)

ارووجة

الجمال في حضورك

والروعة في ردودك


----------



## gandark (24 يناير 2010)

:smi420:لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت
*ينبغى ان تكون لنا حكمة ،أحياناً يكون اللطف مطلوب فى مواقف معينة،وأحياناً أخرى يكون الحزم مطلوب فى أمور أخرى*


----------



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2010)

اني بل

الجمال في حضورك

والروعة في ردودك


----------



## kalimooo (2 فبراير 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *موضوع راااااائع جدا جدا
> وبجد لسه بتكلم فى الموضوع دة النهاردة
> انى بحس اللى قدامى فعلا بيستغل دة
> 
> ...



فيتا الغالية..

مرورك احلى تقييم 

الرب يباركك


----------



## جيلان (2 فبراير 2010)

> ‏-‏القيام بالتزامات أكبر من طاقتك‏:‏عادة دون ان نشعر يوقعنا اللطف في مأزق‏,‏ اما ان نقول لا لشخص عزيز يطلب منا شيئا فنشعر بالانانية والذنب‏,‏ أو نحاول القيام بكل ما يطلب منا فنستنزف طاقتنا‏.‏



*كنت فترة كدى بس بامانة ربنا بعدها مريت بفترة اكتئاب فظيعة .. محدش يقدر يعمل كبت الغضب والتحمل الزائد على نفسه ده لان نتائجه دائما غير مرضية يعنى ريحت الناس تعبت انت
بقيت احاول مزعلش حد فى تعاملاتى الشخصية ولو فى حاجة اقولها باسلوب كويس لكن فى المشاوير لو مش قادرة بقول 
بجد حسيت الموضوع ده اوى خصوصا فى الكلية
شكرا كليموووو*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2010)

بس أنا رأى مختلف....مع أحترامى لكل الآراء
الواحد يحط ربنا مكانه
بمعنى لو بابا يسوع كان مكانى كان هيبقى رد فعله ايه
مش ربنا قال تعلموا منى لانى وديع ومتواضع القلب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## جيلان (2 فبراير 2010)

*العضو ( ربنا موجود ) 
ايون بس ربنا كان بيوبخ الخاطئين
واحنا قلنا مش نبقى عصبيين بس نوضح الخطأ باسلوب كويس
التحميل على النفس ضار جدا .. انا مجربة
لو اتحملت سنة مش هتقدر التانية
المسيح كمان مكنش زوء لدرجة النفاق وكان صريح*


----------



## Nemo (2 فبراير 2010)

فعلا عندك حق كتير بيكون الانسان اللطيف تعبان فى حياته بسبب الضغوط الزيادة اللى بيتحملها بدون ما يتكلم او بسبب ان الناس اللى بيتعاملوا معاه اتعودوا منه انه يعاملهم كده؟؟؟ وفجأة لو غير التعامل الناس تحس بشكل خطأ انه متغير فى تعامله كأنه بطل يكون لطيف او بطل يحب حد تانى


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *العضو ( ربنا موجود )
> ايون بس ربنا كان بيوبخ الخاطئين
> واحنا قلنا مش نبقى عصبيين بس نوضح الخطأ باسلوب كويس
> التحميل على النفس ضار جدا .. انا مجربة
> ...


أشكرك أستاذتى
أنا مقولتش الواحد يبقى ذوق لدرجة النفاق
*ممكن الانسان يبقى صريح وذوق فى نفس الوقت*
انا بتعامل بهذا المنطق
شكرآ لحضرتك


----------



## gandark (2 فبراير 2010)

:94:موضوع بجد رائع،وكل الردود ممتازه،وربنا يعوض اللى كتب الموضوع ويجعله سبب بركة لكل اللى يقرأه

ممكن نلخص الكلام فى جملة"ينبغى أن يطاع الله أكثر من الناس"أقصد إذا كان الأمر يخالف وصايا الله فيكون الحزم مطلوبن،لأننا نجد السيدالمسيح له كل المجدالذى قال "تعلموامنى لأنى وديع ومتواضع القلب"هو نفسه الذى طردالباعة من الهيكل
وبذلك يكون اللطف مطلوب،والحزم أيضاً ،ولكل شئ تحت السماء وقت
نصلى لربنا أن يرشدنا دائماً فى كل تصرفاتنا


----------



## zama (2 فبراير 2010)

أشكرك جداً حبيبى ع الموضوع الشيق و الجميل ..

توجد معادلة أؤمن بها ..

الأحتمال المطلق ( الغير مشروط ) يؤدى لسلبية ..

الأعتراض الدائم بداية للهمجية ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## جيلان (3 فبراير 2010)

rabna mawgod قال:


> أشكرك أستاذتى
> أنا مقولتش الواحد يبقى ذوق لدرجة النفاق
> *ممكن الانسان يبقى صريح وذوق فى نفس الوقت*
> انا بتعامل بهذا المنطق
> شكرآ لحضرتك


*
كدى تمام ذوق وقول الى جوالك بطريقة حلوة 
اقصد مش نكبت نفسنا لكن بالذوق نقول وبطريقة كويسة
شكرا لسعة صدرك اخى *


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 فبراير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *
> كدى تمام ذوق وقول الى جوالك بطريقة حلوة
> اقصد مش نكبت نفسنا لكن بالذوق نقول وبطريقة كويسة
> شكرا لسعة صدرك اخى *


أنا اللى بشكر حضرتك لردكم
صلى من أجلى
الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (3 فبراير 2010)

gandark قال:


> :smi420:لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت
> *ينبغى ان تكون لنا حكمة ،أحياناً يكون اللطف مطلوب فى مواقف معينة،وأحياناً أخرى يكون الحزم مطلوب فى أمور أخرى*


*

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------



## kalimooo (5 فبراير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *العضو ( ربنا موجود )
> ايون بس ربنا كان بيوبخ الخاطئين
> واحنا قلنا مش نبقى عصبيين بس نوضح الخطأ باسلوب كويس
> التحميل على النفس ضار جدا .. انا مجربة
> ...



تمام يا زميلة 

كلامك سليم 

مشكورة لحضورك القيم

الرب يباركك..


----------



## kalimooo (5 فبراير 2010)

zama قال:


> أشكرك جداً حبيبى ع الموضوع الشيق و الجميل ..
> 
> توجد معادلة أؤمن بها ..
> 
> ...




اشكرك اخي لحضورك القيم

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

